# John Deere lawn carts



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I was impressed with the john deere lawn carts I saw at HD the other day. The molded slots for "cattle racks" are a great feature. I almost bought one. I did not like the fact that HD is tagging a $19.00 assembly fee on them.

I don't think a red tractor with a green cart would look too good though. I noticed that these carts are made by B. H.

Is this cart availible in black from another store? At a price that is less than $199.99??


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im really partial to the rubbermaid carts..

<img src=http://www.rubbermaidproducts.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/T_5663-61-331_56631_9[1].jpg>

They are pricey (358$$) but plastic.. good sized (15 Cu Ft).. they dont seem to sell them around my way though.. 

rubbermaids carts


----------

